
A Man Who Photographed Ghosts - prismatic
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/24/books/review/apparitionists-peter-manseau-william-mumler-biography.html
======
unicornporn
A Man Who Wrote Clickbait Headlines

------
dr_zoidberg
I was really put off by his introduction and ideas about language and lying.
And I'm pretty sure[0] there are studies by biolgists, zoologists,
anthropologists and others about language as a survival/colaboration tool
rather than a tool of deception.

The introduction alone made my opinion for the article as a waste of time,
despite whatever else it was going to discuss.

[0] over the years I've skimmed/read a few works on this, but not being my
field of study/work I don't really recall any title or author in particular

------
digitalshankar
We are almost in the end of 2017 and i see this article. These people are
living in 1017.

------
jatin2302
Can someone share me link to other genuine images that resembles ghost.??

